# Broke A Shimano Trevala Jigging Rod On Monster Mystery Fish



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Hooked a massive fish on a trevala jigging rod offshore 2 miles of Corpus Christi Tx, it ate half a bonito under a balloon, i fought the fish for an hour and a half and lost it when my trevala and 65 # braid broke, i am pretty sure the fish i hooked was almost as big as the 15 foot kayak i was in, i was able to put massive pressure on it and had it about 15 feet below the yak several times, i think it was a tiger shark close to 1000 pounds..the trevala that broke was a TVC - 66M i was fishing 65 pound suffix performance braid on a trynos 10


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Your going to need a bigger boat


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

heard a report of a big grouper washing ashore alive with half it eaten by a shark, depending on what day and where it washed up, it may be the fish i fought...waiting to find more info about it..


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

was probably "Katherine".... yea have to agree with you that half a bonita on a jigging rod might not have been the best combo


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i also bled the bonito, chummed 3 big amaco jacks, 2 big ladyfish and huge bluefish while the balloon was out..i was definitely asking for it..
is it common for grouper to not live through a hard fight? i always considered them one of the tougher fish out there..feeling pretty bad if im responsible..


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Your gonna need a bigger boat , again.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Really doubt a grouper was what ate the bonito under a float. That close to shore it would have to be a jewfish and doubt he would have left the structure at all. 

Drifting cut bait under a float while chumming = shark....


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe a golaith? You might need a bigger boat...


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

1000lb tiger shark is a bit of a stretch. Small bull is more realistic


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

jjordan said:


> 1000lb tiger shark is a bit of a stretch. Small bull is more realistic


would have to be a bull over 500, i have landed two of the from a smaller yak at 400 pounds each and they both come up after an hour pretty easily..they also drag you through open water usually about a mile, they dont sit next to rigs for an hour
















im being told grouper eating baits on the surface is not that uncommon..i also chummed 3 big amaco jacks, 2 big ladyfish, and a big bluefish...i was working on a chum buffet when the bait got eaten...that rig is also supposedly known for grouper..


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

It's your fish story, tell it how you want. I was just saying that the fish you lost was not likely to be a 1000lb tiger.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Coulda been a big bull or even a big tiger. Tigers have been caught off bob hall, so not out of the question. 1000 lb? Eh, I wouldn't think so, but what do I know. Whatever you hung was a biggun, that's for sure, and hungry on top of it. Now you need to take yourself a 30w out non the yak and go after it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

That's insane.I don't think I would want to be in a little boat like that when a big po shark popped up.What a rush.


----------



## jfred (Oct 27, 2006)

Don't need to buy a new rod . Shimano will replace it free


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Dude, I'm sure it was a good fish and all, but you can't call a fish you hooked on a Tyrnos 10 with light braid a 1000 pound tiger without people calling BS. And your 400 pound bulls were probably not 400 pounds. No offense intended but that needs to be said.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Definitely a grander tiger. No doubt.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

You need to invest in an 80 wide for your kayak, spool it with 130 spectra to the top


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

aggiebret said:


> Definitely a grander tiger. No doubt.


Nah, daytime grander broadbill fosure...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

jfred said:


> Don't need to buy a new rod . Shimano will replace it free


i heard that calling them today

as for the people who think you cant land a fish like that from a yak...i will prove it gonna get a 1000 pound shark on film from the yak...in some ways its easier to catch huge fish from a big yak than boat, most cant understand the concept and think the physics dont make since..but think dory boat and monster tuna....im beginning to believe that the grouper that washed up is my monster mystery fish and didnt survive the fight(still waiting for more info as to where it came on shore and what day) 
as for light braid...are you kidding? 65# braid has landed me marlin and tuna..if you think its "light braid" you need to learn to tie a better knot....


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

I've broken plenty of Trevala Rods on small amberjack. Not very good rods in my opinion.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

CHA CHING said:


> I've broken plenty of Trevala Rods on small amberjack. Not very good rods in my opinion.


i have 5 of them and this is the first to break, i believe shimano had some bad runs on them..all of mine have been awesome so far, i was dragging close to 375-400 pounds of kayak upcurrent with my thumb on the spool when it snapped i really dont blame the rod, i made a bad judgement call after a 90 minute fight trying to get the yak down current to pull the fish from the rig and put myself at a bad angle for when it made its last run that ended the fight..i was tired and honestly should have loosened my drag and followed it on the upcurrent side of the rig with my paddle and continued the fight


----------



## Jimbo100 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok what about the broke rod is there a warenty because I have the same rod in the same condition, Broke.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i have 5 of them and this is the first to break, i believe shimano had some bad runs on them..all of mine have been awesome so far, i was dragging close to 375-400 pounds of kayak upcurrent with my thumb on the spool when it snapped i really dont blame the rod, i made a bad judgement call after a 90 minute fight trying to get the yak down current to pull the fish from the rig and put myself at a bad angle for when it made its last run that ended the fight..i was tired and honestly should have loosened my drag and followed it on the upcurrent side of the rig with my paddle and continued the fight


 You just answered the question. It was a big goliath. Sharks do not go into the rig, where they are vulnerable. Grouper head straight to the rig.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

never ran through the rig, just stayed near it and then ran right next to it..
during the fight i was convinced big tiger mostly from how it ate the bonito and decided to start swimming right up to the kayak on the surface...it was horribly ominous and felt really sharkey to me, i also thought i could have had it tail wrapped through the fight, keeping it from running to open water...like i said i could believe it was a big grouper..it was one of the hardest fights i have put in on a fish since my 900 pound marlin..i slept 15 hours after getting back on land..i was even thinking 200 pound ling during the fight at times but never felt the head shakes...that rig is going to be visited again soon...


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

200lb ling.........are you serious? Not trying to offend you here, but dam dude. Posting stuff like this isn't gonna make people think your a good fisherman, it's gonna confirm the fact that you don't have a clue. Try just posting videos and pics of your catch and leave your uneducated guesses on the size of the fish out.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Well since we are all guessing here...I want to say it was a manta ray.. or the baddest triple tail to swim our gulf waters


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

they are out there.....granted this was brazil but...


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i have 5 of them and this is the first to break, i believe shimano had some bad runs on them..all of mine have been awesome so far, i was dragging close to 375-400 pounds of kayak upcurrent with my thumb on the spool when it snapped i really dont blame the rod, i made a bad judgement call after a 90 minute fight trying to get the yak down current to pull the fish from the rig and put myself at a bad angle for when it made its last run that ended the fight..i was tired and honestly should have loosened my drag and followed it on the upcurrent side of the rig with my paddle and continued the fight


I'm sorry I'm wrong. The Trevala is a great rod. It's the Terez that we keep turning into 2 piece rods. Trevala is a tough rod.
Bring it to FTU or Roy's, they should warranty it.


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Definitely a 200 pound ling. No doubt.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bunch o ball busters in this crowd. Jeepers! haha. 

Fish on SharkBait!!!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

CHA CHING said:


> I'm sorry I'm wrong. The Trevala is a great rod. It's the Terez that we keep turning into 2 piece rods. Trevala is a tough rod.
> Bring it to FTU or Roy's, they should warranty it.


thats a shame about the terez, i like the look of it, havnt tried one myself
i broke 4 of the ugly stick jigging rods in a row(the last two were the heaviest the make), not sure why i kept trying them..those are the worst rods i have used for braid...i like my trevalas and pretty much most of my rods i use are trevalas for offshore..


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mammoth gafftop


----------



## TXMKM (Feb 4, 2012)

We have broke three of the ugly stick jigging so far. That's what I get for trying to save a few bucks. Needless to say those orange turds are no longer on the boat.


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

Only 2 miles offshore and my bet would be for one of the varieties on Old Man Tiburon- bull wouild be at the top of the list, but that close in we have also fought hammerheads well above 10ft, also large blacktip.

For a grouper to be that close in it might be a Goliath,(previously known as Jewfish)which are a shallow water species.

Of couse the one that got away is always bigger than any you have so far caught!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Bunch o ball busters in this crowd. Jeepers! haha.
> 
> Fish on SharkBait!!!


it does get annoying with all the wise guysâ€¦...


----------



## Mckeeman (Nov 6, 2013)

Are you sure you didn't hook up to an 18ft kenner? They weigh about 1000lbs.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Did I just see a video of you on the internet being tipped over in a yack by a 20lb ling?

Just asking.

Rob C


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh yea, where did you catch the 900 lb Blue? That is impressive! 

Rob C


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

kona(worked there as a wireman for several months, got the big girl during a tournament), that ling was not 20 pounds try 40...and my hull of my 10 foot kayak was full of water...the yak i was in for this thread was 15 feet and has a 700 pound weight capacity(as much as a small boat)


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I bet it was a Sub! Think of the headline on that one; "Fisherman" saves crew aboard broke down sub!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Very interesting thread to say the least!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Just curious, anyone know when the last Goliath has hit a Texas dock?


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

shimano now has a 1 year warranty. That 66m trevala is a noodle and highly doubt it was a grouper. ive never had one fight that long and if it was a big boy he would have taken you into the rig in seconds with that rod.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Maybe you hung up on a leg of the rig?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Had to be a big shark, have you ever seen any show when they are fishing for goliaths? Using an 80, straight up has no chance, and practically pulls them into the drink off the boat, straight back into the structure. With the set up you were using, you wouldn't have even made an inch, let alone paddle around while thumbing the spool. There are some massive rays out there as well which would stick to the bottom. 


Bet it was Kathrine though, if you woulda had 80lb braid, you woulda got her for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

Goliaths are now non-catch species.

Last saw a big one SCUBA diving on Rig 451 
out of Sargent about 7 yrs ago. She stayed
on the rig about 6 weeks (or at least was seen
by us and other divers over that time).

The rig is in +/-70 ft of water, she stayed among
the drill pipes at about 25-30 ft. Allowing for 
underwater magnification she was a good 7-8 ft long,
had that characteristic concentric pattern of color 
rings in her tail.


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

angler_joe said:


> Just curious, anyone know when the last Goliath has hit a Texas dock?


 back when they were legal probably


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

to all the haters out there get off the computer and go fishing just half as much as SB does, and then make it challenging and do it out of a yak..... the awesome thing about fishing in the gulf is u never know what you might hang.... and arnt all real fishermen gonna have a monster fish story about the one that got away? Sb roll on brother, keep up the cool vids and posts, forget the haters that have nothing better to do than hate, you life is way more exciting than thiers.

Capt Josh


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

J_Philla said:


> to all the haters out there get off the computer and go fishing just half as much as SB does, and then make it challenging and do it out of a yak..... the awesome thing about fishing in the gulf is u never know what you might hang.... and arnt all real fishermen gonna have a monster fish story about the one that got away? Sb roll on brother, keep up the cool vids and posts, forget the haters that have nothing better to do than hate, you life is way more exciting than thiers.
> 
> Capt Josh


X2 Keep on doing what your doing Sharkbait. Enjoy your videos.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

im the like the ex girlfriend you guys on corpusfishing cant get over lmao......i aint following yall around on the forums, got no interest in having anything to do with your forum.....peace



(guote)I'll go fishing now.
Capt Lance.
(quote)


not this weekend your not unless you looking to conquer 4-5 foot swells...

(quote)My take on this , if he want to get respect or recognition from this community as a great angler , heck cut the fairy tale story and certainly the Shark TV.(quote)


that was never what my channel is about, i do what i do to teach people the fish and about animals their children wont likely see, my channel is about conservation, protecting the resources and generally remembering that most people started fishing for fun, not as a career or as a chore. if your not having fun find a new hobby..
i am the new crocodile hunter, i will show the world my passion for the creatures of our planet we are working just about as hard as we can to destroy..


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> im the like the ex girlfriend you guys on corpusfishing cant get over lmao......i aint following yall around on the forums, got no interest in having anything to do with your forum.....peace
> 
> (guote)I'll go fishing now.
> Capt Lance.
> ...


40% of this guys posts are in your thread LOL.

Keep catching fish. Some of the best memories and conversations on fishing are the ones that got away.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

SharkBait >*)i am the new crocodile hunter said:


> I am the eggman, they are the eggmen,
> I am the walrus, goo goo goo joob
> snookered


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

lancescott said:


> ahhh, the back up TV crew  , did you also saw the 1000lb tigergroopering ?


I did not "saw" the fish.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

lancescott said:


> Certainly ,what youre smoking or snorting is causing you some halucinations ..but hey it's your cloud.
> 
> I just dont see a 1000lb tiger shark , that was a grouper but it turned into a 200lb ling , those many days.
> 
> go on.:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


i can see your having a bad day, i hope the rest of your day can be better


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

dont have much to say other than a few who dont like and disagree with me is to be expected out of the hundreds of thousands who have seen my posts, honestly a few haters are to be expected, after all, important things are going to be controversial..

you are looking to fight with someone who has no time or interest in doing the same with you, again i hope the rest of you day is better, and hopefully you can learn to not let people behind a keyboard upset or offend you...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

and who are you fooling with your 24 angry posts on a forum you have never contributed to..


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

This thread is funny.



lancescott said:


> Question Einstein , what did you learn from that website I provided you ? anything , did your read it at least.
> 
> Its says a 100lb braid to stop those 1000lb lemon sharks, hope you did see the sharks. Did you paid attention on how much line those creatures will dump at first run ? 400 yards, your tyrnos 10 cant even hold a third of that.
> Did you paid attention to that reel , its at least an Avet Pro ex 50 II speed. The rod certainly isn't a trevala
> ...


48 years old and nothing better to do than argue with people over fish stories on the internet. I understand calling BS, but to follow along and post repeatedly... lame.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

justletmein said:


> this thread is funny.
> 
> 48 years old and nothing better to do than argue with people over fish stories on the internet. I understand calling bs, but to follow along and post repeatedly... Lame.


X2 Post some pics or videos Captain Scott. Heck, maybe even make up a good story about one.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll have to post up how I kill my deer on the hunting board...I even have a Unicorn coming in....or it might be a spike broke off on one side....nahhhhh......it's a freakin Unicorn...stay tuned


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Is your name lance Scott or josh k?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

lancescott said:


> Jajaja. Maybe a 10 ton tiger Shark lol.
> 
> See here Bros, I don't need no recognition as a big boy awesone fisherman like sum , with all kind of big fess pitcher or darn YouTube videos. What I fish , ill keep fo myself and my kiddos to show em .
> No Hollywood modern fishing tv here Bros lol


For someone who doesn't need recognition you sure seem to be bugged about the possibility of others getting recognition. If people telling fish stories on the internet bother you this much perhaps you should take a step back and take some time to reflect on life and the things missing that would make you a happier person. Perhaps forming a coalition of dedicated individuals to scour the internet fishing sites and rebut false information would be a good life's duty to dedicate time to for someone like yourself.

:doowapsta


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

coastal said:


> Is your name lance Scott or josh k?


Bingo


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

coastal said:


> Is your name lance Scott or josh k?


That's funny! Judging by the spelling and grammar if it's not Josh they at least dropped out of the same GED prep-school. On a side note probably not a grander of any species and no one will ever be the next Steve Irwin.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Keep doing what you do SB! I have seen nothing but respect and good posts/videos from you my friend! 

Now this as*hat "Cap'n Lance" needs to move on. Dude, I don't think it was a grander tiger either but I believe it was something large. I've caught 50lb ling on my **** Curado 200 with 17lb mono. If you are a good angler you can do stuff like that. I got no problem with you questioning what it could have been based on the equipment he was using but to ridicule him and start calling him Hollywood and s*it is just being a pr*ck. Move on "Cap'n Lance" - we ain't got time fo dat!!!

T-BONE


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

coastal said:


> Is your name lance Scott or josh k?


Didn't hide his identity very well. Lee Who Zee Her.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Joshua Joseph said:


> Didn't hide his identity very well.


It's extremely hard to disguise dumbassedness.


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

lancescott said:


> Yeah , yeah you do that....I did see it TOO....:ac550::ac550:
> 
> Then you'll call it Unicorn TV


Have you watched TV lately..Might as well be called Unicorn TV..Turtle Man? Alaska's Bush People, Finding Bigfoot...? Go tell the turtle man that that's not the same raccoon he catches in every episode and he will laugh at you with his two teeth because he is makin the $$$$Billz. Not that Shark TV is about making money..sounds like it's directed towards conservation.. Lance, maybe you are aiding in conservation with every [email protected]$khead comment you make..


----------



## Shuff05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Wait a sec.......who is Josh K??? :cop:


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Josh K*



Shuff05 said:


> Wait a sec.......who is Josh K??? :cop:


Is lancescott
Good try SB maybe next time.


----------



## republic1 (May 9, 2014)

Let me get this strait
a guy who posted on the blue water board with a kayak fishing in green water and caught a Goliath grouper is the same 3 people ?


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

J_Philla said:


> to all the haters out there get off the computer and go fishing just half as much as SB does, and then make it challenging and do it out of a yak..... the awesome thing about fishing in the gulf is u never know what you might hang.... and arnt all real fishermen gonna have a monster fish story about the one that got away? Sb roll on brother, keep up the cool vids and posts, forget the haters that have nothing better to do than hate, you life is way more exciting than thiers.
> 
> Capt Josh


x3 ! Go get 'em!!!!!!


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

justletmein said:


> For someone who doesn't need recognition you sure seem to be bugged about the possibility of others getting recognition. If people telling fish stories on the internet bother you this much perhaps you should take a step back and take some time to reflect on life and the things missing that would make you a happier person. Perhaps forming a coalition of dedicated individuals to scour the internet fishing sites and rebut false information would be a good life's duty to dedicate time to for someone like yourself.
> 
> :doowapsta


LOLOLOLOL! :spineyes: 2 funny


----------

